# Lil Kahuna Wednesday Swordin Thursday bottom bumpin



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

With calm seas forecasted we wrangled a crew and headed offshore in high hopes for a bountiful harvest. We swordfished all night last night and went 1/3. The one was greased and weighed 80lbs. Had two other shots but couldn't capitalize. It was dead calm and cold as hell. We froze our arses off. It was nearly comical how cold it was. I actually pulled the tuna bag from the anchor locker and used it like a sleeping bag. It was just hell to get out of when drags would sing. 

Today we bumped around the pinnacles and managed to take our limit of AJs which with today regulatory environment isn't hard to do. The largest weighed 28lbs so nothing out of the ordinary. Managed some nice scamp and mingo but no grouper. Toward the end of the day I moved into shallower waters, approx 170 and found nothing but snapper... large snapper. Amazing. 

I'm dead tired so I'm going tochow some pizza and maybe kill a few miller lights. 

Here's a short video link:


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude! Great report. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice keith


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Uh.... you suck! Im jealous! LoL Nice job as always Keith and crew! 

Oh yeah...is that some kind of billfish that cat is holding?:banghead


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! I have got to do that.

thanks for posting, shudda took a pic in the Tuna bag......


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job- 

Thanks for the sword fish going to put it on the grill tonight.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang it was cold Thur/Fri morning. All you could do is laugh and cut up, its not like you get run around to stay warm on a 27x8 foot area..Keith in the tuna bag that was classic.We also had a little Mako come crusing up that ate a live Mingo but missed the hook..he was cool looking maybe 80-100#. Looks like it got rough last night for the couple of other PFF boats we talked to heading out when we were heading in. Hope they got into some....


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

SWEET report nice lookin swordie. Sounds like a "COOL" time. thanks for sharing.................................


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent; appreciate the report, pics, & vid.

Evan.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report guys! Haven't been swordin' in a while but planning on going soon. Did you break in that new Calstar Keith?


----------

